# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nem cá ngon cuối tuần đây!

## kotile91

*Cuối tuần nhiều thời gian bạn hãy đãi cả nhà món nem cá đặc biệt này nhé. Món này ăn ngày hè ngon miễn chê luôn.*

*

*



Nguyên liệu:



Cá rô phi lọc thịt: 1 kg; Thịt băm: 150 g; Bánh đa nem: 1 gói; Rau răm, thì là; Cà rốt: 1 củ; Giá đỗ: 150 g; Mộc nhĩ: 4-5 tai; Gia vị: dầu ăn, súp, mì chính, mắm, hạt tiêu.





*Cách làm:*

_Sơ chế_

- Mộc nhĩ sau khi ngâm rửa sạch, thái chỉ; cà rốt gọt vỏ bào sợi, rau răm, thì là rửa sạch thái nhỏ.

- Cá rô phi sau khi lọc thịt bỏ xương cho vào nồi hấp đến khi cá mềm rồi bỏ ra nghiền nhuyễn.

- Đặt chảo lên bếp thêm một ít dầu ăn rồi xào phần thịt băm.

- Cho thịt cá vào xào đến khi săn.

- Cho mộc nhĩ thái sợi vào đảo đều

- Rồi cà rốt bào sợi.

- Tiếp đến cho giá đỗ.

- Cuối cùng là cho thì là, rau răm thái nhỏ. 

_Gói và rán nem_

- Lấy một chiếc bánh đa nem trải lên đĩa rồi cho một chút hỗn hợp thịt cá vào.

- Gói tròn lại như gói nem thịt.

- Lần lượt gói đến khi hết phần nguyên liệu. Đặt chảo lên bếp, đổ dầu ăn vào chảo đến khi dầu sôi, rán nem chín vàng hai mặt là được.

- Gắp nem cá bày ra đĩa ăn cùng với bún chấm nước mắm pha chua ngọt và rau sống.Uống tí bia heineken gia vị sẽ đậm đà hơn!

Chúc các bạn thành công!

----------


## dung89

Cuối tuần này mình thực hành món này

----------

